# An Interesting Conversation About Tipping



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Would you tip your waiter-waitress if you knew they were personally pocketing 75% of the food and drink bill?

Now granted, that server doesn't have to then turn around and out of that share cover the building, electricity, plates, silverware. However, this is the point of view a Pax recently brought up with me as part of their reluctance to tip a rideshare driver.

We covered lots of ground during the conversation, in addition to that above point I made about we drivers having to pay for insurance, oil, gas, tires, wear, tear, washes, deductibles in the event of an accident, and more... But it didn't really budge this person. They felt I was getting more than my fair share of the spent amount and if I didn't like it/couldn't make it work, I should quit.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

I hope you gave him one shiny star simply on the fact that he refuses to tip uber drivers no matter what his reason is.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I think people generally think of tipping employees and not the business owner. You tip waitress no restaurant owner


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> Would you tip your waiter-waitress if you knew they were personally pocketing 75% of the food and drink bill?
> 
> Now granted, that server doesn't have to then turn around and out of that share cover the building, electricity, plates, silverware. However, this is the point of view a Pax recently brought up with me as part of their reluctance to tip a rideshare driver.
> 
> We covered lots of ground during the conversation, in addition to that above point I made about we drivers having to pay for insurance, oil, gas, tires, wear, tear, washes, deductibles in the event of an accident, and more... But it didn't really budge this person. They felt I was getting more than my fair share of the spent amount and if I didn't like it/couldn't make it work, I should quit.


Chronic non tippers won't budge as you've found out regardless of any reasoning you've used with them. Best you can hope for,and I've had the pleasure of doing it a few times myself,is to stiff them in return.

Most memorable is a non tipping car salesman I've driven many times in the past.Went in to the dealership a couple weeks ago looking for a car for my parents. His face lit up upon seeing me but I blew right by him muttering "No tip, no buy car from you". Then found a different salesman. Oh the look on his face.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Next to impossible to sway a non tipper into tipping even if they concede,at least silently,that you may be r
> 
> Chronic non tippers won't budge as you've found out , regardless of any reasoning you may have used with them. Best you can hope for,and I've had the pleasure of doing it a few times,is to stiff them in return.
> 
> Most memorable is a non tipping car salesman I've driven many times in the past.Went in to the dealership a couple weeks ago looking for a car for my parents. His face lit up upon seeing me, but I blew right by him while muttering "No tip,no buy car from you" and found a different salesman. Oh the look on his face.


That made me laugh so hard...

But some you're right.. some people just won't tip, ever...

You just gotta move on to the next passenger..


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

ibeam23 said:


> I hope you gave him one shiny star simply on the fact that he refuses to tip uber drivers no matter what his reason is.


Not quite one star, which I reserve for vomit of the non-verbal kind or straight-up physical assault. But close.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Next to impossible to sway a non tipper into tipping even if they concede,at least silently,that you may be r
> 
> Chronic non tippers won't budge as you've found out regardless of any reasoning you've used with them. Best you can hope for,and I've had the pleasure of doing it a few times myself,is to stiff them in return.
> 
> Most memorable is a non tipping car salesman I've driven many times in the past.Went in to the dealership a couple weeks ago looking for a car for my parents. His face lit up upon seeing me but I blew right by him muttering "No tip, no buy car from you". Then found a different salesman. Oh the look on his face.


So did you end up buying a car?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> So did you end up buying a car?


Not from there. Got one on Craigslist for my folks eventually.The dealership pulled the ol bait and switch right off the bat so I scooted before we really got started. Another story in itself.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Not from there. Got one on Craigslist for my folks eventually.The dealership pulled the ol bait and switch right off the bat so I scooted before we really got started. Another story in itself.


Ah, so you wasted another salesman's time? Lol


----------



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> I think people generally think of tipping employees and not the business owner. You tip waitress no restaurant owner


You tip the person doing your hair or nails regardless of them owning the salon.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

While most of my passengers still don't tip, I've seen a huge increase in tipping since the in app tipping started - both in cash and on the app.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> Would you tip your waiter-waitress if you knew they were personally pocketing 75% of the food and drink bill?
> ​


​Only if I knew that the waiter or waitress purchased the food, cooked the food, owned the establishment that I was eating at, was liable for all health codes, washed the dishes and refilled my water glass.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> Would you tip your waiter-waitress if you knew they were personally pocketing _*45-70*_% of the food and drink bill?


You have an error, should be 45-70%... not 75%


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Ah, so you wasted another salesman's time? Lol


Should of stuck with the non tipping salesperson.


----------



## br99992 (Aug 5, 2017)

ChinatownJake said:


> Would you tip your waiter-waitress if you knew they were personally pocketing 75% of the food and drink bill?
> 
> Now granted, that server doesn't have to then turn around and out of that share cover the building, electricity, plates, silverware. However, this is the point of view a Pax recently brought up with me as part of their reluctance to tip a rideshare driver.
> 
> We covered lots of ground during the conversation, in addition to that above point I made about we drivers having to pay for insurance, oil, gas, tires, wear, tear, washes, deductibles in the event of an accident, and more... But it didn't really budge this person. They felt I was getting more than my fair share of the spent amount and if I didn't like it/couldn't make it work, I should quit.


The problem is that we are paying uber up to 50% to be the hostess and show them to the table. Were providing everything else.....


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

br99992 said:


> The problem is that we are paying uber up to 50% to be the hostess and show them to the table. Were providing everything else.....


So are you saying they're the hostess dangling a table in front of them and showing them which way the table is located and the rideshare drivers are the cooks using their own money to buy the food then cooking the food and then serving the food and making sure they have refills and continuously asking them, "how is the food " and then at end asking them "is there any thing else" you can do for them, then telling them their meal is already paid for with the card they have on file and then filling out a comment card to let the other servers know how great guests they were so that other servers can serve them? Don't forget you're payin for all of the utilities yourself i.e., light, gas, vendors and rent. Also don't forget since the landlord doesn't cover repairs ..you're stuck with bill and if someone falls and hurts themselves, well you're stuck with that bill too. Luckily the insurance will cover that for you, but only after a high deductible that would of taken you about 200 tables to serve to make that up. You will be deactivated from the platform until you pay that deductible because remember some one fell and now your place is unsafe and you can't reopen until that's fixed. Good thing for you that they set your own rates for you and leave you to figure out your tx situation and since you're not actually a restaurant but you're "food sharing" you don't have to worry about any regulations. That's for restaurants and not for "food sharing" operators that are selling pretty much the same thing the restaurants are selling for 4 times less than what the local restaurants in the area are selling. Since your margins are smaller than restaurants you the " food share " operator can make up the loss you have on some menu items by volume, volume,volume except of course when there are 50,000 other "food share" operators in the same area, but that's beside the point.
We are leaving out the best part of all this, is; that the tip is included.
Is that what you're saying???


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

2Cents said:


> So are you saying they're the hostess dangling a table in front of them and showing them which way the table is located and the rideshare drivers are the cooks using their own money to buy the food then cooking the food and then serving the food and making sure they have refills and continuously asking them, "how is the food " and then at end asking them "is there any thing else" you can do for them, then telling them their meal is already paid for with the card they have on file and then filling out a comment card to let the other servers know how great guests they were so that other servers can serve them? Don't forget you're payin for all of the utilities yourself i.e., light, gas, vendors and rent. Also don't forget since the landlord doesn't cover repairs ..you're stuck with bill and if someone falls and hurts themselves, well you're stuck with that bill too. Luckily the insurance will cover that for you, but only after a high deductible that would of taken you about 200 tables to serve to make that up. You will be deactivated from the platform until you pay that deductible because remember some one fell and now your place is unsafe and you can't reopen until that's fixed. Good thing for you that they set your own rates for you and leave you to figure out your tx situation and since you're not actually a restaurant but you're "food sharing" you don't have to worry about any regulations. That's for restaurants and not for "food sharing" operators that are selling pretty much the same thing the restaurants are selling for 4 times less than what the local restaurants in the area are selling. Since your margins are smaller than restaurants you the " food share " operator can make up the loss you have on some menu items by volume, volume,volume except of course when there are 50,000 other "food share" operators in the same area, but that's beside the point.
> We are leaving out the best part of all this, is; that the tip is included.
> Is that what you're saying???


Ha ha. Truly one of the most hilarious replies I have ever read on this site. So many thoughts while reading, including:

Pax: Uber, Uber, there's a fly in my car!
Uber: Thank you for bringing this matter to our attention. The driver has been de-activated.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I thought the X was for extra?

Then I really don't want to know what the pool is for ;-)


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Your parallel is flawed. That would mean that the waiter/waitress not only served you, but cooked and bought the food for the meal on the bill as well owns the restaurant. I own my car, I take care of my car. I also drove the PAX around in my car. I DESERVE more than 75% of the fee... wait staff? just serve you. 20% is generous. A waiter? in my mind would be a limo driver... just paid to drive. but that's just me


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

And so is driving for .42 per mile before expenses.

#fübrn


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> I think people generally think of tipping employees and not the business owner. You tip waitress no restaurant owner


If you went into a bar and bought a drink would you not tip the bartender? So even if the restaurant owner told you that it wasn't necessary or needed would you still stiff the bartender? That that's the point here. I just drove a ride and they got $3.59 and I got $2.60 they are stiffing the passengers with the front pricing and stiffing us by not paying us. Hell we are already making $9 an hour for a time you wouldn't want us to have enough money to get a car wash or buy some lunch...


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Donshonda said:


> Your parallel is flawed. That would mean that the waiter/waitress not only served you, but cooked and bought the food for the meal on the bill as well owns the restaurant. I own my car, I take care of my car. I also drove the PAX around in my car. I DESERVE more than 75% of the fee... wait staff? just serve you. 20% is generous. A waiter? in my mind would be a limo driver... just paid to drive. but that's just me


That was one of the points I made with Pax, who introduced waiter/restaurant parallel. I think their strongest argument was if we don't like Uber/Lyft and-or can't make ridesharing work for us as a job, then we should find something better.

Also, on the flipside of their premise: imagine being a waiter BUT making your own hours, being able to stop halfway through a shift whenever you feel like it, not having to share tips with busboys, hostesses. All that flexibility and autonomy is worth something too. Ask anyone making about the same amount per hour, but with a terrible boss breathing down their neck and a time-clock staring them in the face.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> Would you tip your waiter-waitress if you knew they were personally pocketing 75% of the food and drink bill?
> 
> Now granted, that server doesn't have to then turn around and out of that share cover the building, electricity, plates, silverware. However, this is the point of view a Pax recently brought up with me as part of their reluctance to tip a rideshare driver.
> 
> We covered lots of ground during the conversation, in addition to that above point I made about we drivers having to pay for insurance, oil, gas, tires, wear, tear, washes, deductibles in the event of an accident, and more... But it didn't really budge this person. They felt I was getting more than my fair share of the spent amount and if I didn't like it/couldn't make it work, I should quit.


I assume you are driving X, I would of showed him how much I made on a min fare on X and what the rider pays or did you cover that?



ChinatownJake said:


> That was one of the points I made with Pax, who introduced waiter/restaurant parallel. I think their strongest argument was if we don't like Uber/Lyft and-or can't make ridesharing work for us as a job, then we should find something better.
> 
> Also, on the flipside of their premise: imagine being a waiter BUT making your own hours, being able to stop halfway through a shift whenever you feel like it, not having to share tips with busboys, hostesses. All that flexibility is worth something too.


Its also flawed in a way that even if you get below average service from a waiter, most still tip 10% at least


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I assume you are driving X. I would of showed him how much I made on a min fare on X and what the rider pays or did you cover that?
> 
> It's also flawed in a way that even if you get below average service from a waiter, most still tip 10% at least.


It was too short a ride to get into it on that level of detail, although I would have loved to, believe me. And great point about people tipping waiter/waitress almost always, regardless of whether service was outstanding or not.

Yes, I currently drive UberX, though I don't think for much longer. It's just become too hard to consistently make good coin.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

The only way driving for Uber works? Is if it is unnecessary for survival. Guys like me that have a well paying 9-5 who just hammer the weekend crowd for some extra scratch? to pay for vacations, or fun parts for my toy you see as my avatar. I don't drive every weekend. I don't drive at all during the week. Yet with my Honda Pilot driving XL with the drunk crowd? I can make an extra $10K a year for my "hobby". Sure you take the good with the bad. My new car now has 68xxx miles on it. Kids sneak beer in the 3rd row and leave the crushed empties on my carpet. Had a puker once or twice. But ive paid for vacations in full before I take them because of Uber. I just had my 20 year old transmission in the Corvette rebuilt and Paid for by all the drunk kids. I've got 2500 rides under my belt, so you have to learn that these passengers can say whatever the hell they want and it doesn't bother me. Its 10 min of my life. Here's your stop. Enjoy your day! (GTF out of my car)

If I did this to put food on my table? All these complaints would be more valid to me. Not that they aren't now... I just let sh*t go easier and go get my $300 every Saturday I feel like it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

What car salesman tips? WTF is that? You walk into a dealership and they throw you a $5 bill so that you will allow them to sell you a car?? What the hell are you guys talking about???


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ChinatownJake said:


> Would you tip your waiter-waitress if you knew they were personally pocketing 75% of the food and drink bill?
> 
> Now granted, that server doesn't have to then turn around and out of that share cover the building, electricity, plates, silverware. However, this is the point of view a Pax recently brought up with me as part of their reluctance to tip a rideshare driver.
> 
> We covered lots of ground during the conversation, in addition to that above point I made about we drivers having to pay for insurance, oil, gas, tires, wear, tear, washes, deductibles in the event of an accident, and more... But it didn't really budge this person. They felt I was getting more than my fair share of the spent amount and if I didn't like it/couldn't make it work, I should quit.


I 100% agree with your passenger. Tipping should be an option for a passenger not mandatory. We all make decent money doing uber or we wouldn't be doing it. As a driver I feel that's tip are a nice bonus but I don't ever expect one. The passenger is already compensating me for the ride.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

For all the servers out there that say, "If you can't afford to tip your server, you can't afford to eat out." 
My motto to servers, "If you can't afford to tip your driver, you can't afford to go out to drink."

Every server I meet now casually, I ask the question, "do you tip your drivers?" and they will always so no. Then I ask "Why should I tip you in a restaurant?" And they go "because we don't make a lot per hour, we are catering to you, blah blah" 

Then I nail them with our point of view... "we don't get hourly wages, we get paid for when we have work. We pay for insurance, car bill, wear and tear, gas, maintenance. And we also do a little what you do. We cater to our customers, we have to find you, find a safe place to drop you off, stay alert to get you to where you need to be safely, deal with your body odor and ranting, and we can't just walk away from you, we are stuck with you in the car."

All in all, we do more than servers. Servers barely know what it's like to cater as a grocery store cashier, where you get verbally abused for putting bread on top of eggs and you DON'T GET TIPPED and make MINIMUM WAGE.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Ah, so you wasted another salesman's time? Lol


If he bought a car from that dealer, the tip vendetta would have been a success. But since he didn't buy it at that dealer, he did his non tipping pax a favor in not wasting his time.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

One of the biggest lessons learned throughout my 20s was never argue with morons.

He wasn't even worth the conversation you had with him.


----------

